# Problem accessing /rap. Reason: ProxyServlet: /rap



## perlfan (3. Nov 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich versuche, ein Eclipse 4 Kepler RCP Projekt als RAP Anwendung auszuführen. Ich habe das Projekt nur mit Sample-Daten angelegt und nichts hinzugefügt. Launch as an Eclipse App ist kein Problem. Nur bei Launch a RAP application kommt im internen Browser diese Fehlermeldung:
*HTTP ERROR: 404*
Problem accessing /rap. Reason:
ProxyServlet: /rap
_Powered by Jetty://
_
Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Anbei auch das Console-Logfile. Leider stehe ich noch ziemlich am Anfang, möchte nur herausfinden, ob es wirklich klappt, eine Onesource-Lösung zu entwickeln.

Danke für Hilfe! Grüße, Frank


----------

